# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kulttuuriratikka poistuu linjaliikenteestä tilausajoon

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ja Toinen linja menettää sen vähäisen säännöllisen ratikkaliikenteensä, vaikka eihän noissa kulttuuriratikan muutamassa vuorossa muutamana päivänä viikossa kovin paljon kehumista ollut. Nyt jää valmistaa liikenneinfraa täysin vaille käyttöä. Mikähän linja seuraavan kerran alkaa kulkea Toista linjaa pitkin ja milloinhan tämä sitten tapahtuu?

----------


## Albert

> Hidas vaunu hidastaa muuta ratikkaliikennettä. Osa matkustajista ei ole  myöskään rohjennut astua ratikan kyytiin, koska eivät ole tienneet,  että ratikka on kaikille avoin ja matkan voi maksaa normaalilla  matkalipulla.


Onko se sitten hitaampi kuin vaikka HKL 164? Ja muutama lähtö viikossa, höh. Tietoa lisää tiedotus. Olisiko voitu enemmän ja paremmin tiedottaa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko se sitten hitaampi kuin vaikka HKL 164? Ja muutama lähtö viikossa, höh. Tietoa lisää tiedotus. Olisiko voitu enemmän ja paremmin tiedottaa?


Verukkeita tosiaan, kyseisellä reitillä valoja ja pysäkkejä tiheästi vuoronperään, niin ei pitäisi olla ajonopeudella merkitystä. Paremmin olisi voitu tiedottaa ja odotella matkustajamäärän lisäystä.

Helsinki on hallinto- ja virkamieskaupunki. Se mikä on inhimillisen kokoista ja sympaattista. pitää hävittää vaikka väkisin. Oli sitten kyse vanhasta rakennuksesta tai raitiovaunusta. Tai siitä sananmukaisesta varsinaisesta kaupungin elävöittämisestä.

----------


## Compact

> Ja Toinen linja menettää sen vähäisen säännöllisen ratikkaliikenteensä, vaikka eihän noissa kulttuuriratikan muutamassa vuorossa muutamana päivänä viikossa kovin paljon kehumista ollut.





> Säännölliset kulttuuriratikkavuorot lopetetaan, koska vanhasta raitiovaunusta rakennettu kulttuurivaunu ei pysy muun ratikkaliikenteen tahdissa. Hidas vaunu hidastaa muuta ratikkaliikennettä.  Osa matkustajista ei ole myöskään rohjennut astua ratikan kyytiin, koska eivät ole tienneet, että ratikka on kaikille avoin


Matkustin Vitosella eilen kaksi lenkkiä peräjälkeen, ja hyvin piti aikataulunsa ja kulki siinä kuin muutkin vaunut. Ei ollut koskaan liikenteen tukkeena, eli HSL:n väite, että se hidastaisi muuta ratikkaliikennettä, on täysin törkeän halveksiva ja asiaatuntematon. Kuka näitä tekstejä siellä laatii? Ei ole varmasti kertaakaan matkustanut Vitosella.

Vaunuun rohkeni myös nousta paljon matkustajia, ja kysymällä kuskilta/matkustajilta saivat linjaa tunnistamattomat myös tietää minne se meni. Siltasaarenkadulla Virastotalon pysäkillä suunnassa Linjoille nousi yksi matkustaja kummallakin matkallani kyytiin, ja huomattuaan Toisella linjalla, että "Porthaninkadun mäki" on aika loiva, jäivätkin sitten jo seuraavalla pysäkillä pois. Ensi linjan päätepysäkillä pysähdyttiin pyynnöstäni aikataulun mahdollistanut pari minuuttia, että ehdin ottaa ulkokuvia, mutta toisella kierroksella se ajettiin "läpi". Töölössä tasattiin aikaa Sibeliuksenkadulla, josta oli myös siis mahdollista nousta vaunuun.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ollut koskaan liikenteen tukkeena, eli HSL:n väite, että se hidastaisi muuta ratikkaliikennettä, on täysin törkeän halveksiva ja asiaatuntematon. Kuka näitä tekstejä siellä laatii?


Jotain uuttako?  :Wink:  Näin se hösseli asioita nykyään hoitaa..

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ollut koskaan liikenteen tukkeena, eli HSL:n väite, että se hidastaisi muuta ratikkaliikennettä, on täysin törkeän halveksiva ja asiaatuntematon.


Miksi se olisikaan hitaampi, kun raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on vain laskenut ajoista, jolloin vaunu on tehty. Mannheimilaisten vika on siinä, että ne ovat erilaisia kuin Nr:t ja Variot. Ja kun niitä on vähän, niitä ei osata ja haluta ajaa ja huoltaa. Kun ei synny kokemusta, siten niin ajo kuin huoltokin tuntuvat vaikeilta ja siksi ei ole haluja. Mutta tietenkin vanhanaikainen tekniikka on epämukavampaa niin käyttäjälle kuin huoltajallekin.

Sama ongelmahan on 4-akselisilla nostalgiavaunuilla. Vaikka ne on varustettu arkiliikennekäyttöön ja ne olivat Nr:ien ja Varioiden seassa ajossa vuosikaudet, nyt ne eivät ole. Ei vaunuissa sinänsä mitään vikaa ole, mutta ei niitäkään enää osata käyttää ja huoltaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mannheimilaisten vika on siinä, että ne ovat erilaisia kuin Nr:t ja Variot. Ja kun niitä on vähän, niitä ei osata ja haluta ajaa ja huoltaa. Kun ei synny kokemusta, siten niin ajo kuin huoltokin tuntuvat vaikeilta ja siksi ei ole haluja. Mutta tietenkin vanhanaikainen tekniikka on epämukavampaa niin käyttäjälle kuin huoltajallekin.


Mannet hankittiin tänne romuraudan hintaisena poistokalustona siltä varalta että Varioista luovuttaisiin, ei käyttöikänsä ylittäneen kaluston huoltoon paljon kannata nykyisillä työn hinnoilla alkaa panostaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:22 ----------




> Sama ongelmahan on 4-akselisilla nostalgiavaunuilla. Vaikka ne on varustettu arkiliikennekäyttöön ja ne olivat Nr:ien ja Varioiden seassa ajossa vuosikaudet, nyt ne eivät ole. Ei vaunuissa sinänsä mitään vikaa ole, mutta ei niitäkään enää osata käyttää ja huoltaa.


Kauhean epämukavia nuo olivat, hyvä vaan että niistä päästiin eroon normaaliliikenteessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mannet hankittiin tänne romuraudan hintaisena poistokalustona siltä varalta että Varioista luovuttaisiin, ei käyttöikänsä ylittäneen kaluston huoltoon paljon kannata nykyisillä työn hinnoilla alkaa panostaa.


Compactin viestiin viitaten, kysymyshän on siitä, että kerrottaisiin todellinen syy eikä verukkeita. Mutta kulttuuriratikka ei ole romuraudan hintainen. Mahdatko tietää, paljonko sen rakentaminen maksoi?




> Kauhean epämukavia nuo olivat, hyvä vaan että niistä päästiin eroon normaaliliikenteessä.


Kaikki museo- ja nostalgiavaunut ovat epämukavia. Juuri siksi monet ihmiset haluavat niillä matkustaa. Ympäri maailman, mutta myös Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Se jo pelkästään olisi suuri saavutus, kun kerrottaisiin todelliset syyt. 

Mitäs se kulttuuriratikan rakentaminen sitten maksoi ? 
Jos maksoi paljon, niin on se osaltaan syy pitää liikenteessä. Verukkeiden veruke on sekin ettei matkustaja löydä kyytiin. Jokaisella uudella linjalla on oma vaiheensa, jolloin linja tulee tunnetuksi ja matkustajat oppivat käyttämään sitä. 

Linjan 5 liikennettä tulisi jatkaa, jolloin käyttäjämäärät lisääntyisivät. Siitä päästäisiin edelleen päivittäiseen liikenteeseen. Nyt jos sinne asennettaisiin kahviautomaatti, niin se olisi piristysruiske.

----------


## Compact

http://www.korjaamo.fi/fi/event/joululauluspara Virosen tapahtumakalenteri
http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/linjat/fi/h5.html Vitosen aikataulu
http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1140443.html Pysäkin nro 100 lähtevät vuorot nyt ja koskaan
http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/pysakit/fi/1112441.html Ensi Linjan viimeiset lähdöt iäksi

Ja tarkemmin suoratekstinä:

Todellakin KULTTUURIRATIKAN vihonviimeiset Vitosen lähdöt TH:n pysäkillä nro 100 "Kammionkadulta" on laskettavissa yhdeksään kappaleeseen eli alkavana viikkona ke-pe 19.-21.12.2012 klo 15.00, 16.00 ja 17.00. Ensi Linjan tod.näk. viimeiset linjaliikennelähdöt koskaan millään ratikkalinjalla ovat vastaavasti klo 15.30, 16.30 ja 17.30.

Ohjelman kuvaus esitteestä:
Jouluelämyksiä ja Kauneimpia Joululauluja kaupungin liikenteessä.
Kauneimmat Joululaulut kajahtavat tänä jouluna 40. kerran kirkoissa ympäri Suomen. Nyt Kauneimpien Joululaulujen parissa voi tunnelmoida myös Helsingin keskustan liikenteessä. Joulukuussa 2012 Kulttuuriratikka liikennöi Joululauluspårana, jossa on tarjolla Kauneimpia Joululauluja Suomen Lähetysseuran, Helsingin seurakuntayhtymän ja Toivontuottajien Jouluradion tuottamana yhteistyössä Kulttuuritehdas Korjaamon kanssa. Joululauluspåran kyytiin pääsee keskiviikosta perjantaihin klo 15-18 ratikkalipun hinnalla. Ratikka liikennöi reittiä nro 5: Ooppera - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Linjat. Ratikassa on liveohjelmaa torstaina klo 16-17, ohjelma alkaa Oopperalta. Silloin ohjelmassa on Kauneimpien Joululaulujen laulattamista ratikan kulkiessa kaupungin jouluvalojen keskellä. Liveohjelman lisäksi ratikassa soivat muulloin Jouluradion Kauneimmat Joululaulut.

To 20.12. klo 16-17: laulattamassa Laura Pynnönen ja Tuukka Liukkonen (laulu, kitara).

Keskiviikkona, torstaina klo 15-16 ja 17-18 sekä perjantaina vaunun kaiuttimista soi joulumusiikkia. Vain torstaina 16-17 on siis elävää musiikkia, eli silloin on odotettavissa aiempien havaintojen mukaan suurempaa ruuhkaa. Edellisen viikon havaintojen mukaan esiintyjien poissaollessa on paikalla Helsingin seurakuntayhtymän pastorien järjestämä karkkitarjoilu joulutervehdysten kera. 

Toivotetaanpa tässä samalla myös HSL:n liikennesuunnittelijat ja tiedottajat matkustamaan Vitosella, jotta tämäkin henkilöstöryhmä saisi samalla oikean käsityksen siitä mitä liikennöinti tällaisella vetreällä DüWAGin ratikalla oikeastaan on. Sanotaanko, että suunnittelemanne liikenne on koko ajan Kulttuuriratikan jaloissa, eikä "Silakalla" pääse suorittamaan himoitsemianne stahanovilaisia ajoaikoja, joita himoitsette. Vika lienee siis aivan jossain muussa kuin tuossa viheliäisessä vaunussa. Jos vaikka ryhdistäytyisitte ja laittaisitte ne tausta-asiat ensiksi kuntoon, ennenkuin ryhdytte puhumaan soopaa julkisesti. Asioista paljon enemmän tietävät voisivat sitten - ainakin joskus - uskoa tiedotuksianne ehken paremmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäs se kulttuuriratikan rakentaminen sitten maksoi ?


Minulla on muistikuva, että sen tekeminen maksoi luokkaa 350.000 . Mutta en ole varma. Luulisin, että asiasta löytyy HKL:n johtokunnan päätös, kunhan jaksaa kaivella noin vuodelta 2009.

Antero

----------


## hezec

> Minulla on muistikuva, että sen tekeminen maksoi luokkaa 350.000 . Mutta en ole varma.


Pienenä lohdutuksena (?) voin todeta, että muistat väärin. Hyväksytty kustannusarvio oli noin 134.000 .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pienenä lohdutuksena (?) voin todeta, että muistat väärin. Hyväksytty kustannusarvio oli noin 134.000 .


Kiitos Hezec. Onneksi ei tarvitse itse aina kaivaa kaikkia dokkareita. No, esiintyihän tuossa luvussa sentään kolmonen.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kauhean epämukavia nuo olivat, hyvä vaan että niistä päästiin eroon normaaliliikenteessä.


Talvella lämpimiä ja sulavasti kulkevia vaunuja (ainakin 1 - 15)!

----------


## 339-DF

> Kauhean epämukavia nuo olivat, hyvä vaan että niistä päästiin eroon normaaliliikenteessä.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, ettei nykyaikaista raitioliikennettä pidä hoitaa pienillä, 60 vuotta vanhoilla vaunuilla. Mutta missä mielessä nuo neliakseliset olivat sinusta "kauhean epämukavia"? Kyllä ne minusta matkustajan näkökulmasta ovat mukavuudeltaan täysin nivelvaunun tasolla, itse asiassa pehmeämpien istuimien ansiosta matkustusmukavuus niissä oli oikeastaan nivelvaunuja parempi, ahtaista ja meluisista varioista puhumattakaan.

Korkealattiaisiahan ne toki olivat, kuten nivelvaunutkin.




> Keskiviikkona, torstaina klo 15-16 ja 17-18 sekä perjantaina vaunun kaiuttimista soi joulumusiikkia. Vain torstaina 16-17 on siis elävää musiikkia, eli silloin on odotettavissa aiempien havaintojen mukaan suurempaa ruuhkaa.


Voisiko ajatella, että resurssit varsinaisten kulttuurielämysten järjestämiseen vaunussa ovat aika rajalliset, jos tuota ohjelmaa kyetään tuottamaan vain tunti viikossa? Ehkä siitä löytyy osasyy toiminnan lopettamiselle.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kyllä tuonne vitoseen on tosi vaikea saada matkustajia. Lukuisia kertoja on oikein ollut sisäänhuutaja matkassa mukana, mutta silti esim. Töölössä lähes kaikki asemalle menijät ovat valinneet perässä tulevan kolmosen kulttuurivaunun sijasta. Vitonen on liikenteessä niin harvoin, ettei matkustajat uskalla sitä käyttää. Samasta syystä Linjoilla kukaan ei käytä vaunua. Itsellenikään ei tullut mieleen käyttää vitosta, vaikka olin tässä eräs torstai-iltapäivä matkalla juuri Töölöstä Hakaniemeen. Sitten on toki pieni osa niitä ihmisiä, jotka varta vasten tulevat kulttuurivaunuun seuraamaan jotain esiintyjää. Konsepti toimi paljon paremmin kun vaunu liikkui normaalilla linjalla. HSL:n mainitsema hitaus on muuten otettu huomioon kulttuurivaunun aikataulussa, jossa ajoajat ovat pitempiä kuin normilinjoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta missä mielessä nuo neliakseliset olivat sinusta "kauhean epämukavia"?


En ole petteri, mutta minusta niiden matkustusmukavuus oli selvästi nivelvaunuja huonompi seuraavista syistä:
- huono istuinväljyys
- epämukavat istuimet
- nykivä kyyti
- huono sisävalaistus

----------


## Koala

> Täysin erillisenä linjana liikennöivä kulttuuriratikka ei puolestaan vastaa alkuperäiseen ideaan kulttuurielämysten tarjoamisesta normaalin ratikkamatkan aikana.


Legendaarista! Muutetaan ensin kultturiratikka omaksi linjakseen ja sitten sanotaan lopettamisen syyksi ettei se sen takia vastaa alkuperäistä ideaansa! Loistava logiikka, 10+  :Very Happy:

----------


## GT8N

Sen lisäksi, että tiedotuksessa puhutaan puppua vaunun "hitaudesta", on alusta asti kulttuuritatikan tiedotuksessa nähty mm. seuraava väittämä:



> Kulttuuriratikka on peruskorjattu, 1970-luvun ns. mannheimilainen raitiovaunu, jonka mittatilaustyönä teetetyt sisä- ja ulkotilat sekä esiintymisareenana toimiva väliosa on valmistettu HKL:n ratikkavarikolla Vallilassa.


Vaunun väliosa on kyllä ihan tasan valmistettu 1992 Mannheimissa eikä Vallilassa. (Toki vaunu on muuten viritelty täällä).

Myös kulttuuriratikan kohtalon osana on HSL:n surkea tiedotus, niinkuin monen muunkin hankkeen. (Joku varmaan muistaa jotain syksyn linjastouudistuksen tiedoituksen onnistumisesta).

----------


## jodo

> Sen lisäksi, että tiedotuksessa puhutaan puppua vaunun "hitaudesta", on alusta asti kulttuuritatikan tiedotuksessa nähty mm. seuraava väittämä:
> 
> Vaunun väliosa on kyllä ihan tasan valmistettu 1992 Mannheimissa eikä Vallilassa. (Toki vaunu on muuten viritelty täällä).
> 
> Myös kulttuuriratikan kohtalon osana on HSL:n surkea tiedotus, niinkuin monen muunkin hankkeen. (Joku varmaan muistaa jotain syksyn linjastouudistuksen tiedoituksen onnistumisesta).


Ja vaunuhan on todellisuudessa vuodelta 1964, eikä suinkaan 70-luvulta.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja kulttuuriratikka poistuu tänään lopullisesti uudelle omistajalle Łódźiin.

----------

